# Hoyt Grand Prix 720 IFL limbs



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

I do, these are my 2nd pair of limbs. I'm shooting them short 36#, I'm not an expert but I noticed a great improvement compared to the Samick Privilege that I was shooting. What can I say ? They are fast, the arrows fly very well (Shooting arrows with spines of 12 lbs less) and I really like the graphics in the limbs.

Brady Ellison used the formula version in Medellin, so the 720 are good XD


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I have them in 42# long....very smooth and fairly fast for a wood limb. And probably the best set of ILF limbs I've shot since the 900cx. I've shot several personal bests in the past few weeks with these limbs...and they shoot very good.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

Nice limbs, but I´ve seen some horrible examples of quality on some 720:s. Some are so bad that it´s totally unbelievable that they were allowed to leave the factory. Ok, they are not top of the line, but its still a pretty pricey limb and Hoyt should take better care imo. Two pairs that I saw would be considered out of the acceptable range of distorsion if they were a 100 pound cheap glass entry level limb. I´ve also seen a few perfect ones, so there are also good pairs out there. 

The 720 is a better choice than the F7 for many archers as I see it. The last quarter of the F7:s out to the limb tip is quite torsionally unstable if you compared it to the older F3 and F4 or totl limbs from other manufacturers. I think they tried to follow the koreans there and lightened the tip up to gain speed when the F7:s were developed, but for most archers at mid to high level, stability is way more important than speed. I will not be surprised at all if the next generation Hoyts are going to be marketed as more stable in the tip area.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

MartinOttosson said:


> Nice limbs, but I´ve seen some horrible examples of quality on some 720:s. Some are so bad that it´s totally unbelievable that they were allowed to leave the factory. Ok, they are not top of the line, but its still a pretty pricey limb and Hoyt should take better care imo. Two pairs that I saw would be considered out of the acceptable range of distorsion if they were a 100 pound cheap glass entry level limb. I´ve also seen a few perfect ones, so there are also good pairs out there.
> 
> The 720 is a better choice than the F7 for many archers as I see it. The last quarter of the F7:s out to the limb tip is quite torsionally unstable if you compared it to the older F3 and F4 or totl limbs from other manufacturers. I think they tried to follow the koreans there and lightened the tip up to gain speed when the F7:s were developed, but for most archers at mid to high level, stability is way more important than speed. I will not be surprised at all if the next generation Hoyts are going to be marketed as more stable in the tip area.


What would you think is an acceptable amount of twist in a limb? For instance, with my limb adjustment centered how much out of plane should be allowed? I'd be disappointed with more than around 3/16 inch but would hope for better than 1/8 inch. (My Excel limbs on my Excel riser are only about 1/16 inch out of plane, but I think that I got lucky.)


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been shooting a #36 pair for about 6 months and I love them. Finish on mine is excellent. Shooting 322 gr. Medallion XRs right about 202 fps. Smooth and pretty quiet too.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

bilbowbone said:


> I have been shooting a #36 pair for about 6 months and I love them. Finish on mine is excellent. Shooting 322 gr. Medallion XRs right about 202 fps. Smooth and pretty quiet too.


That's pretty good speed for that arrow weight. What's your draw length and bolt setting? It would be ironic that after switching my daughter over to the PSE riser from Formula Excel that the best available bargain in light-weight ILF limbs might just be Hoyt 720s. (The PSE Expression limbs aren't available in long in a light enough weight for her just yet.)


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread, but is there any sig difference between these and the 550's? Not a conspiracy theorist, but just curious if anybody knows what changes were made.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been tempted to try them ... Glad to hear good things. I wonder how they would compare to my G3s, and the do look nice.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

From reading about the 550 and the 720 I believe the difference is the type of carbon that is used. Sounds like the 720's have an upgrade on the carbon....

Ted


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

HikerDave, 25' horizon riser, Med. 720limbs with a 29" draw. I do have them cranked in, bottom out 1/2 turn and top out 1-1/2 turn and shoot 3 under. 12 strand Angel Dyneema string.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

HikerDave said:


> What would you think is an acceptable amount of twist in a limb? For instance, with my limb adjustment centered how much out of plane should be allowed? I'd be disappointed with more than around 3/16 inch but would hope for better than 1/8 inch. (My Excel limbs on my Excel riser are only about 1/16 inch out of plane, but I think that I got lucky.)


As long as I can get the bow perfectly aligned and in plane within the range of settings that is available in my riser, I am satisfied.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

HikerDave said:


> What would you think is an acceptable amount of twist in a limb? ...


Why do you want to pay for twisted limbs?


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Vittorio said:


> Why do you want to pay for twisted limbs?


I don't want to buy them, I want to sell them


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been looking at buying a set of these. Anyone else have anything good or bad to add?


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

Basilios said:


> I've been looking at buying a set of these. Anyone else have anything good or bad to add?


I have a set of the formula version as a back up for my F4s. in my comparisons of the two limbs I have noticed positives and negatives of both.


1st. the 720s are smoother than F4s. 
2nd. the F4s are faster than the 720s
3rd. the F4s seem to be more forgiving of bad releases, *BUT*- the 720s seem to be less affected by tiller adjustments. with the F4s I found that until I got the perfect tiller(+3/8 for me) they would throw high/low fliers. I didn't have that problem with the 720s.

overall, I really like the 720s and feel that they are a good limb for a good price, but my scores are slightly higher with my F4s, so that's what I usually shoot.
(720s are wood/carbon, and F4s are foam/carbon.)


----------

